# Investments & Savings



## Dave 1874 (Sep 27, 2015)

Hi.

Just wondered if anyone had any useful links to what Savings and/or Investment accounts are available to Portugese residents? Are there any tax efficient savings accounts?, Investment Bonds? and what rates of interest do they pay. Any info/ links would be appreciated.

Many thanks.

Dave.


----------

